# 2012



## technohive (Aug 21, 2007)

Release Date: November 13, 2009
Genre: Action
Cast: John Cusack, Chiwetel Ejiofor, Amanda Peet, Oliver Platt, Thandie Newton, Danny Glover and Woody Harrelson
Directed: Roland Emmerich
Written by: Roland Emmerich & Harald Kloser
Produced by: Harald Kloser, Mark Gordon & Larry Franco
Executive Producers: Roland Emmerich,
Ute Emmerich,Michael Wimer

Plot:
Never before has a date in history been so significant to so many cultures, so many religions, scientists, and governments. 2012 is an epic adventure about a global cataclysm that brings an end to the world and tells of the heroic struggle of the survivors. 


What can you say about this??....When I first heard about this I do wish it will never happen its scary ....


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I guess the prequel could be "Y2k."


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

http://www.sho.com/site/video/brightcove/series/title.do?bcpid=14033851001&bclid=28919763001


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is a link to the film's official site.

http://www.whowillsurvive2012.com/

It is still slated for the 11/13/09 theatrical release date.


----------



## ticket (Mar 5, 2007)

2012 isn't the end of the world, Mayans insist

MEXICO CITY - Apolinario Chile Pixtun is tired of being bombarded with frantic questions about the Mayan calendar supposedly "running out" on Dec. 21, 2012. After all, it's not the end of the world.

Or is it?
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091011/ap_on_re_la_am_ca/lt_mexico_apocalypse2012


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

I've seen several trailers for 2012 on HD-Net's "Nothing But Trailers" - impressive special effects for some pretty unbelievable scenarios in the vein of "The Day After Tomorrow." Same producer/writer team I think.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I have one word for this flick from the promos I've seen.



Hokey.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Yeah, can someone explain to me how a pilot keeps flying so low as to have to be dodging falling buildings when he could just, ummm.. CLIMB!

Kind of like the helicopters in the Godzilla remake.. You ARE in THREE dimensions, you know!


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

djlong said:


> Yeah, can someone explain to me how a pilot keeps flying so low as to have to be dodging falling buildings when he could just, ummm.. CLIMB!
> 
> Kind of like the helicopters in the Godzilla remake.. You ARE in THREE dimensions, you know!


They all went to the Khan Noonian Singh school of airplane and starship flying...


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

djlong said:


> Yeah, can someone explain to me how a pilot keeps flying so low as to have to be dodging falling buildings when he could just, ummm.. CLIMB!
> 
> Kind of like the helicopters in the Godzilla remake.. You ARE in THREE dimensions, you know!


That is simple do to the dust in the atmosphere the engines compressor bleed valves are stuck in the open position and the engine cant make enough power to climb out.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

B Newt said:


> That is simple do to the dust in the atmosphere the engines compressor bleed valves are stuck in the open position and the engine cant make enough power to climb out.


If that were true they would't get off the ground. ...to say nothing of the fact that they have no trouble climbing when it's to get out of the way of something - and then seem to dive right back into the thick of the disaster from what I saw on the trailer.

A trailer should not make me say "Oh PUH-LEEEEEEZE!"


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I seem to remember Belushi's character doing the same kind of thing in "1941".


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Has anyone seen this yet?

I just saw it, it was pretty good, but a bit unrealistic, of course Hollywood special affects. I'm not going to give anything away, but keep an eye out for the back side of a D* [strike]Slimeline[/strike] Slimline dish while they're in Yosemite the first time, sitting outside of a trailer on a tripod. Theres also an older single LNB one on top of the RV. Yes, I notice these things, I'm a satellite nerd.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> keep an eye out for the back side of a D* Slimeline dish


Is that a dish for snails?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

In a word, WOW! One of the best EOTW Apocalypse movies I've ever seen.

Well done -- the storyline was solid, the characters believable and the special effects (not affects) were stunning. This is one film where all the good scenes were definitely _not_ shown in the trailers.

Go see it and hang on to your seat for a great ride!

I give 2012 :up: :up:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

jeffshoaf said:


> Is that a dish for snails?


If they're on a dish they are called "Escargot". Sheesh.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> If they're on a dish they are called "Escargot". Sheesh.


And when they leave the dish, they're called "Escargone!"


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

jeffshoaf said:


> And when they leave the dish, they're called "Escargone!"


:lol:


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Nick said:


> In a word, WOW! One of the best EOTW Apocalypse movies I've ever seen.
> 
> Well done -- the storyline was solid, the characters believable and the special effects (not affects) were stunning. This is one film where all the good scenes were definitely _not_ shown in the trailers.
> 
> ...


Critics'reviews come back so-so, giving high marks for effects and low marks for the story and acting. Critics around these parts have given 2012 11/2 stars out of a possible 4.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

jeffshoaf said:


> Is that a dish for snails?


OOPS! Well it was 1 in morning, way past my bedtime. Corrected.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

One would hope in 2012, people won't be using single LNB dishes. Also did anyone else notice they were still using TVs with analog tuners. If you looked at the screens on the TVs they had some static on them, just like analog OTA. I saw the movie last night and I thought it was ok for as the plot. With all the stuff falling, it was almost like the scene from Twister.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

kevinwmsn said:


> One would hope in 2012, people won't be using single LNB dishes. Also did anyone else notice they were still using TVs with analog tuners...


Not exactly _historically_ accurate, is it?


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

kevinwmsn said:


> One would hope in 2012, people won't be using single LNB dishes. Also did anyone else notice they were still using TVs with analog tuners. If you looked at the screens on the TVs they had some static on them, just like analog OTA. I saw the movie last night and I thought it was ok for as the plot. With all the stuff falling, it was almost like the scene from Twister.


Too bad Charlie didn't think to have them slip a 922 demo unit in there somewhere! Then we would have hope!!


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I would give 2012
2 out of 4 stars.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Ebert gave it a very good review, FWIW.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

It's a good story line but it could have been done better. The sequences and scenes are pretty spectacular and worth seeing on the big screen.

Overall I liked it.

My 2¢ FWIW, YMMV. 

Mike


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I speed watched it the other night and it didn't seem appealing at all.
No interest in seeing it drawn out over 158 minutes.


----------



## jasy77777 (Dec 1, 2009)

All of us in expectation and One man's guess is as good as another's that waits for us.:eek2: And about a film I remained is happy


----------

